# Just started a new RRP job



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a house that we sanded in 2 days. Finished pictures to come next week. Rain has delayed us.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice job. What sanders did you use?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job!

....


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just curious I do not see plastic down on the ground how did you get around that? Did your sander collect it all? Also did you have vertical containment? Just curious not trying to cause trouble just wanting to know. That was my understanding of rrp. If you do not have to do all of that It would make it a lot easier.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Also the prep looks incredible. I'm curious too as to what sanders and how many men for two days. I can not even imagine trying to sand a house that big without an extremely large crew.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow nice prep! You must of had a small army there!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Pictures are post sanding, so they would not have the plastic. The plastic would need to be picked up each day.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's impressive for sure. 

That old siding sure looks nice when its cleaned up. Its usually really good wood too. 

That pressure washer in the pic looks like my old Simpson.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We had seven guys there for two days. Each guy has a job. First guy is using a Paint Shaver followed by the second guy who used a 7" angle grinder with shroud and 16 grit then the last guy who uses the same grinder but with 36 grit. After all of that they quickly used a square palm sander and chisels in the corners and over all of the siding. 

Yes plastic was all over the place, windows taped and plastic on interior and exterior and last but not least huge tarps over the entire sections where they worked.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is quite impressive. I would have imagined that taking much longer. It must be the paint shaver that is fast I have never seen one in action. I would have figured far more hrs that that. 7 guys 2 days is only 112 man hrs.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint shaver is fast....if you know what your doing. They are a very dangerous tool if you don't know what you are holding in your hands.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just watched some youtube videos. It is impressive I would have never thought it would being that easy. Do the blades last as long as they advertise. The units are really not that expensive.

Just curious and if you do not want to answer that is fine but what do you estimate per hr to run one of those machines, cost of blades, how long the shaver lasts. I have had many jobs that this would be ideal for but I have always told them it would be to much money to strip all the boards and I would not have wanted to do such an undertaking. I would have figured at least 1000 hrs to do that and you did it in 1/10 the time.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Like I said, its not only the machine that is great, it is the guy using the machine that is great. Machines are expensive and blades are cheap. $60 per set. Each set last about 5 houses like this one. 

I am not going to get into what we charge per foot or hour, but it is substantial. We do about one plus houses like this per week, so we are good at it to say the least.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I amazes me how fast you can strip a house like that. It seems like it takes no longer than a standard scrape, feather sand prep job.

Stripping windows as well?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I amazes me how fast you can strip a house like that. It seems like it takes no longer than a standard scrape, feather sand prep job.
> 
> Stripping windows as well?


No need to strip windows. The storms have protected them. They would be better off replacing them if they were that bad.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice job, 2 days that is fast. We have the paint shaver and man does it cut the time way down, a must have for RRP jobs.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> Like I said, its not only the machine that is great, it is the guy using the machine that is great. Machines are expensive and blades are cheap. $60 per set. Each set last about 5 houses like this one.
> 
> I am not going to get into what we charge per foot or hour, but it is substantial. We do about one plus houses like this per week, so we are good at it to say the least.


 
Thanks for the info that's what I was wanting to know was how long the blades last and what they cost. It appears that it is a minimal cost. I'm amazed you find that many houses to do this scope of work on. What you are doing is truly an art form. Those old houses are lucky to have you working on them restoring them.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

premierpainter, that's impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> Like I said, its not only the machine that is great, it is the guy using the machine that is great. Machines are expensive and blades are cheap. $60 per set. Each set last about 5 houses like this one.
> 
> I am not going to get into what we charge per foot or hour, but it is substantial. We do about one plus houses like this per week, so we are good at it to say the least.


We got the marine version, it has the diamond tip blades which from what I have seen cost $199.99 a set, when we need new blades we will buy the carbide blades which are like you said $60 a set. Oh yeah our paint shaver was a very nice tip :thumbup: from a great client who has endless amounts of work and money.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Freakin impressive Kevin! Great work! You run a good ship out there!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very impressive Kevin


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yessir that's how it done! Good job!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Kevin how much of a boost in production have you seen since going away from the hourly employee model?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Huge amount of increase. Guys are motivated to work and finish. They work from 7:30-6:39 every day. That house for instance they were paid $4,000 to sand it and they will get another $5,250 to apply our coating to it. 

I am leaving for vacation Friday and have zero concerns about all crews doing the workload that they are given.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool, glad that is working out for you. If I ever am headed up your way I would love to see this in action. I have never full stripped an RRP job like that, but I think there is a market for it here. Lots of houses in need of restoration. 

How do you guys handle intricate architectural features like you would see on a victorian?


----------



## ZKPainting (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds like you have some seriously efficient workers/systems going, very impressive. The shaver is a great tool but your absolutely right about the skill of the guy using it.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm glad that most homes out here in cali are stucco.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow! Way out of my league. What is the finish coat going to be?


----------



## Moonstruck (Jul 31, 2013)

Great job, premierpainter! Chalk me up as another one who's amazed with the two-day time frame.

How many coats of paint were on the house? Is it cedar siding? Are you going to hit it with a long-oil primer?


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

looks and sounds like you have a good system!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

READY TO ROLL said:


> I'm glad that most homes out here in cali are stucco.


Try stripping paint off stucco! No way bucco!


----------



## Paul6816 (Jun 10, 2013)

*oR THIS*

http://www.ecobondlbp.com


----------



## stp (Mar 19, 2011)

*Do you have anymore examples of your RRP jobs to share*

Do you have anymore examples of your RRP jobs to share with us? That's a beauty in your post. 

There's nothing in any lumberyard today that will hold a candle to the old growth timbers used for the siding you've exposed-on top of that most all of the old siding was radially sawn making it even more durable and very stable as a base for our paints.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

i just sharted seeing that took two days,that is awesome work in that amount of time:thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have more pictures on our Facebook page. Nt sure of the link but search Permanent Painting of NJ


----------



## Amazing Painting (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey Kevin,

What is up with this permanent painting thing? I have kids to feed man! Lol 
Really impressive! Do you ever get call backs? 

Thanks


----------

